# Sedona or Phoenix/Scottsdale or Tuscon?



## sjschuster (Feb 20, 2008)

My wife and I are almost empty nesters and are interested in a vacation to Arizona this summer.  I have only been to the Grand Canyon, so we are looking at the resort areas for a trade - plenty of availaiblity.  Timeframe - early to mid-June.  

My question, which area should we visit - best climate for June.

Activities will include outdoors stuff like hiking, running and biking.  No golf, as the Mrs. doesnt golf.  

She would be interested in a cattle drive if anyone knew of a day trip somewhere? 

Any input is greatly appreciated.  We've been to Colorado so many times that we just thought we'd try something different.

Thanks in advance for you help!


----------



## PStreet1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Be prepared for hot weather, really hot.  Tuscon is somewhat cooler than Phoenix/Scottsdale, but it's still going to be hot for outdoor activities in the daytime.


----------



## Laurie (Feb 20, 2008)

Sedona - with a side trip to Flagstaff! Sedona's hot, but not as hot as the other 2, and you can go play in Oak Creek.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Feb 20, 2008)

And unless your little woman likes to shop, Sedona wouldl definitely be my first choice.  Tucson second and Phoenix last.  Plenty of day trips near Sedona (ride the railroad); Grand Canyon is doable; yes, hit Oak Creek (just remember where that water comes from). Do a Search on Sedona and you'll find lots of ideas (jeep tours).  You know, she might enjoy a hot air balloon ride -it's not as exciting as a cattle drive but...:whoopie:  Early June is typically the milder, dry heat. Temperatures of 100 are not unusual.  You don't say where you are from so it's hard to say how you'll tolerate the heat.  There's at least two or three things to do in Tucson, also. Welcome!


----------



## Jaybee (Feb 21, 2008)

If you, or your wife enjoy art galleries, there are many in Sedona, with all sorts of beautiful art displays, lots of crafts, bronze statuary, delightful restaurants, and all the hiking you could handle.  The Jeep tours are great, and the scenery is stunning.  
I wouldn't think the weather in Sedona in June would be terribly hot, but you could always take the drive up beauiful Oak Creek Canyon to Flagstaff, where it's usually always sweatshirt weather.  Wherever you go, enjoy!  Jean


----------



## Red Rox (Feb 27, 2008)

No question...Sedona


----------



## grest (Feb 28, 2008)

Sedona, by all means...we'll be there in June.  We always go out west in the summer, due to work schedules.  Pheonix/Scottsdale and Tucson are so so hot.   Sedona is hot too, but much better, especially by Oak Creek, and it just is so beautiful.
Connie


----------

